# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  على مشـــارف الشام ~

## دمعة على السطور

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد 



وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم.. 




السلام عليكم ورحمة من الله وبركات.. 





مدخل.. 




على مشارف الشام مددتُ طرفي 



ودمعُ العينِ في المحجر ِ دائر 



فكيف أسلى أو للحزن ِ أخفي 



وهذي زينبٌ حاطت بها الدوائر 








هنا عيني تتكلم عن بعض المشاهد... 


فقط قطرةٌ من بحر دموع زينب... 



هي من ستحكي لنا أوجاع قلبها.. 


فلتفتحوا قلوبكم .... 


لآهات العقيلة ... 



للحظات فقط.. 



ضعوا أيديكم على جراحات فؤادها المحزون ... 



علّها تبرأ ... بدمعة مالحة من العيون نُسقطها عليها... 




================= 



أقدامٌ تشققت من بُعد الطريق... 



شِفاهٌ ذبُلت من قلة الزاد والماء... 




قلوبٌ تصدعت ..من رؤية الرأس الشريف على السنان خضيب ... 






عينٌ احمرت .... تكادُ لا تبصر ذلك الدرب البعيد ... 



تلك العينُ المُرهقة ،،،، تلك العين الساهرة ... المُتفقدة ليتاماها ... 






تارة تمد طرفاً لليتامى... 



وتارة أخرى تبصر لترى رأس أخيها أمام محملها ... 



تنادي حسين... 


انظر ليتاماك... 



انظر لعزيزتك رقية... 



فقد تفطر قلبها وذابت كبدها ... 



من لها إذا جن عليها الليل... 




من يمسح دمعتها... 




من يُسكّن عبرتها... 




أتعلم ياابن أمي ماهي تسليتهم لها.. 





يرتفع ذلك السوط ليُألم َ متنها..... 





================ 



وكأني بالوديعة تخاطب رأس الحسين... 





يحسين مو هيّن عليّ ادخل الشام 

حرمة غريبة وأجنبية وعندي أيتام  

ترضى يبو الغيرة نظل بوسط ظلاّم 

وراسك هدية ينحمل للطاغي يزيد 



أخي حسين...نور عيني ياحسين.. 

ذبُلت يتاماك... 

شحُبت ذراريك... 



لم يعد لهم القدرة على دخول الشامات ... 


فالطريق بعيد.. 



ونحنُ حرمٌ وأطفال... 



ومعنا عليل ..مُقيد بالحبال والحديد... 




حسين... 

كم من الليالي لم ترى العين للنوم سبيل.. 

فالعين عبرة ... 

والكبد حَرَّةَ ... 



تتمثل لي الذكريات في كل صورة.. 


فكيف أنسى وهذه رؤوسكم تتقدم محملي.. 

كيف أسلى وهذه يتاماكم تتعلق بأذيالي... نادبتكم... 

====================== 

ثم تُديرُ طرفاً... فترى رأس أبا الفضل .. 




على السنان كالبدر الساطع.. 

تناديه..عباس ياكفيلي.. 


عباس ياحامي خدري... 

للشام ذاهبون ياابن والدي... 

انهض واستلّ سيفك ياأيها الضرغام .. 


انهض وقاتل دون بنات الرسالة... 



==================== 


لمحتُ دموعاً تنحدر مع الدماء... 

أناّت تخرج وزفرات ... 

من تلك الرؤوس الزاكيات ... 


عزيزٌ على قلوبنا ضيعتكِ يازينب.. 

عزيزٌ دخولكِ للشامات.. 

عزيزٌ علينا وقوفكِ في المجالس... 




أخية زينب.. اصبري صبراً جميلا.. 

أخية زينب.. 

أروي عطش الصغار الأبرياء.. 

أما من ناصر ٍ ينصرنا  

أما من داب ٍ يدب عن حُرم رسول الله.. 

=================== 
ولازال لحزن زينب.. مدادا ... 


ولازالت لآهاتها بقية.. 



ساعد الله ذلك القلب الصبور.. 


مخرج 

لستُ أنسى زينباً  


لستُ أنسى الصابرة 


بالأمس بخدرها محجوبةً 

واليوم أمست حاسرة 


============== 


زفرات خرجت من قلب زينب.. 


جسدتُ قطرةً منها بحبر دمي... 
راجية من الوديعة قبول هذه المواساه لنا ولكم .. 

مأجورين إن شاء الله بهذا الرزء العظيم.. 


بقلم دمعة على السطور

----------


## khozam

السلام عليك يا سيدتي ومولاتي 

يا اسيرة ياكسيرة كربلاء يا ام المصائب

يامن تحمل جل مصائب كربلاء من فقد الاحبة تارة ومن السبي تارة اخرى

يامن لها الطهر يامن وحيدة بنت بنت نبيها 

السلام عليك اينما حللتي واينما وقفتي واينما خطبتي

السلام على الحسين 

وعلى علي بن الحسين 

وعلى اولاد الحسين

وعلى اصحاب الحسين

عليكم سلام الله ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار


يعطيك العافية اختي دمعة على الطرح 

تحياتي لكي 

وادمنا على ولايه امير المؤمنين

----------


## مواليه وأفتخر

أثابكِ الله يا السطــ دمعه على ــور

على كلماتكِ الرائعه في حق مولاتنا 

زينب العقيله التي صبرت

وعانت وتجرعت كؤساً من الظلم والقهر

كيف بي وهي في تلك الليله 

ليلة العاشر من المحرم

حينما رأت أخوتها وأولادها وأهل بيتها 

واحد تلوى الأخر 

مجدلين على رمضا كربلاء 

كربلاء التي غدرت بالحسين

كيف بها وهي ترى الأطفال يشتكون الضما

وتراهم يفرون من الخيام المشتعله

أراها تفروا ورائهم لكي تلم شتاتهم

كيف بها وهي ترى الشمر اللعين متربع فوق صدر أخيها الحسين

كيف بها وهي ترى رأس أخيها مرفوع فوق رمحٌ طويل

كيف بها حينما يضربها اللعين حتى ورما كتفها

وحينما تصدق عليها أهل الشام 

وحين دخلت مجلس يزيد اللعين

وكيف بكِ حينما دخلتي مدينة جدكِ

كيف أخبرتي أهلها

كيف جسدتي لهم واقعة كربلاء الأليمه

ماأعظم صبركِ يــا ز يــنــب..

فياليتنا نقتبس من صبركِ

علمينا من تضحياتكِ

فإننا محتاجون الى الصبر في هذه الدنيا الكئبه

فقد تراكم الحزن والأسى

فآهٌ لوجدكِ يازينب

كيف صبرتي رغم هذه المحن

فياليتنا كنا معكم فنفوز فوزاً عظيما

وجزاكِ المولى ألف خير أخيتي 

على سطوركِ

وتقبلي كلماتي المتواضعه

ودمتي بصبر  الحوراء 

أختكِ... مواليــ وأفتخر ــه

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
اللهم العن قتلة امير المؤمنين واولاده المعصومين عليهم السلام

اللهم العن من حمل الناس على اكتاف ال محمد عليهم السلام

----------


## MOONY

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
السلام عليكِ ياسيدتي ومولاتي
ياأم المصائب وكعبة الأحزان
عزيزتي الغاليه
ربي يعطيكِ ألف عافيه
وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكِ
تحياتي

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم ..
 السلام على قلب زينب الصــبور .
ساعد الله قلبك على كل المصائب التي ألمت بك سيدتي .

دمعة على السطـــور ..
بـــارك الله بك وبقلمك الولائـي .. 
ورزقك بعدد ماخطته يداك من حروف قصــور في الجنة .

دمتي مواليــة .

----------


## مرسال الغــلا

ساعد الله قلبك ياسيدتي ومولاتي في هذه الأيام 
تعجز الحروف ان تخرج والكلمات ان تترجم في حقهم 
حبيبتي دمعه : كلماتك تصل للصميم دائماً 
فجزاك الله خيراً وتقبل الله واهل البيت عليهم السلام هذه الكلمات 
تحياتي القلبيه لك
 مرسال الغــلا

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكِ يازنيب الكبرى يابنت أمير المؤمنين
وعلى أمكِ وأبيكِ وعلى أخوتكِ الشهداء ..
ساعد الله قلبك ياجامعة المحن والرزايا
فكيف بكِ وقد رأيتي أخوتكِ وعشيرتكِ مرملين على رمضاء كربلاء
تصهرهم حرارة الشمس
وكيف بكِ وأنتِ مسبية على ظهر بعير 
مكسورة القلب على ماحل بكِ وبعشيرتك
وعيونكِ تدور هنا وهناك تداري بها الاطفال والنساء
من أصبحوا اليوم في عهدتكِ ..
لله صبركِ يازينب ..
.
.
دمعة على السطور
تعجز الكلمات أمام بحور كلماتكِ المعطاءة لآهل البيت صلوات الله عليهم أجمعين
فقد كفيتي ووفيتِ بهذه الكلمات التي واسيتي بها قلب زينب الصبور
أدخر الله لكِ هذه الكلمات في ميزان الحسنات يارب
ورزقنا الله وإياكِ في الدنيا زيارتهم وفي الاخرة شفاعتهم ..
سلمتِ وسلم نبض قلبكِ وقلمكِ النابضين بكل ولاء لآهل بيت النبوة ..
تقبلي خالص التحايا ..
وعظم الله لكِ الاجر بهذا المصاب ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سلام على الحوراء زينب مابقي الدهر*
*ومااشرقت شمس وطلع بدر*
*السلام على عقيلة بني هاشم . السلام على بنت امير المؤمنين علي.*
*الشام اصعب مامرت به السيدة زينب سلام الله عليها*
*والامر من ذلك كله دخولها الى مجلس الطاغي يزيد لعنه الله*
*كأني بها تقول:*
*أني ويني ووين الدواوين اني مخدرة عباس وحسين*
*يضربوني من ابجي وتهمل دمعة العين*
*وتظل عبرتي بصدري تكسر*

*طرح في غاية الروعة*
*كلمات ولائية رائعه*
*سلمت يمناكِ دمعه ع ماخطته*
*في ميزان الاعمال*
*دمتِ بخير*

----------


## Sweet Magic

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف  

يعطيك العافية 
 غاليتي  ,, دمعه  
كلمات  رائعه  
موفقه الى كل خير بحق الحسين  علية السلام 

دمتي بخير ودام نزف قلمك

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> السلام عليك يا سيدتي ومولاتي 
> 
> يا اسيرة ياكسيرة كربلاء يا ام المصائب 
> يامن تحمل جل مصائب كربلاء من فقد الاحبة تارة ومن السبي تارة اخرى 
> يامن لها الطهر يامن وحيدة بنت بنت نبيها  
> السلام عليك اينما حللتي واينما وقفتي واينما خطبتي 
> السلام على الحسين  
> وعلى علي بن الحسين  
> وعلى اولاد الحسين 
> ...



 
 السلام على قلب زينب الصبور ولسانها الشكور... 
أخي الكريم .. 

كل الشكر لطيب حضورك... 
وعطر تواجدك لذكر عقيلة الطالبين... صلوات الله وسلامه عليها.. 
اسأل الله أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتنا وإياكم.... 

بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين.. 
دعواتي لكم... 


موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى.. 

دمت بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> أثابكِ الله يا السطــ دمعه على ــور
> 
> على كلماتكِ الرائعه في حق مولاتنا  
> زينب العقيله التي صبرت 
> وعانت وتجرعت كؤساً من الظلم والقهر 
> كيف بي وهي في تلك الليله  
> ليلة العاشر من المحرم 
> حينما رأت أخوتها وأولادها وأهل بيتها  
> واحد تلوى الأخر  
> ...



 غاليتي موالية..

لكِ كل الفخر بولائكِ لهم..ولستِ مُلامه عزيزتي..

شكري يمتد لكِ يسبقه دعائي... 

على هذا الحضور المميز.. 

والتواجد الرائع... 

وهذا التعقيب ..و الاضافة الحُسينية الرااائعة التي توهجت لها صفحتي نوراً... 


موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى.. 
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
> اللهم العن قتلة امير المؤمنين واولاده المعصومين عليهم السلام
> 
> اللهم العن من حمل الناس على اكتاف ال محمد عليهم السلام





الله العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد

وآخر تابع له على ذلك اللهم العن العصابة التي جاهدت الحسين عليه أفضل الصلاة وأزكى السلام وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتله

اللهم العنهم جميعاً ...


أخي الكريم...

يعطيك العافية على هذا الحضور الطيب..

وجعله الله في ميزان حسنتنا وإياكم بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين...


دعواتي لكم..


موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..


دمت بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> السلام عليكِ ياسيدتي ومولاتي
> ياأم المصائب وكعبة الأحزان
> عزيزتي الغاليه
> ربي يعطيكِ ألف عافيه
> وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكِ
> تحياتي



 

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد


وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...


غاليتي موني...

ينشرح صدري عند رؤية اسمكِ يتوسط سطوري...


خالص شكري مع دعائي الذي امده لكِ..مدادا ..

لهذا الحضور العطر..

والتواجد المميز..

اسأل الله لنا ولكم القبول بحق الوديعة زينب صلوات الله وسلامه عليها..

ومبحق مصابها الجسيم..


يعطيك العافية يارب..


موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..


دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم ..
> 
> السلام على قلب زينب الصــبور .
> ساعد الله قلبك على كل المصائب التي ألمت بك سيدتي . 
> دمعة على السطـــور ..
> بـــارك الله بك وبقلمك الولائـي .. 
> ورزقك بعدد ماخطته يداك من حروف قصــور في الجنة . 
> دمتي مواليــة .



 
 
 اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد




وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..


حبيبتي..أميرة بإحساسي..


تواجدكِ يستر له الناظر...


وحضوركِ كطيب ٍ نُثر في أرجاء متصفحي..



كل الشكر لهذا الحضور العطر..ولي كل الفخر بهذا الوسام الحُسيني..

رجائي لنا ولكم القبول عن رب ٍ كريم وسادة ٍ ميامين...مُطهرين...



وجُل الدعاء ابثه لقلبكِ الطاهر من هنا..


موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى...


دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> ساعد الله قلبك ياسيدتي ومولاتي في هذه الأيام 
> 
> تعجز الحروف ان تخرج والكلمات ان تترجم في حقهم 
> حبيبتي دمعه : كلماتك تصل للصميم دائماً 
> فجزاك الله خيراً وتقبل الله واهل البيت عليهم السلام هذه الكلمات 
> تحياتي القلبيه لك
> 
> مرسال الغــلا



 
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..


حبيبتي.. مرسال الغلا...

أهلاً بكِ أخيتي بين أسرتكِ...
 
وأهلاً بطيب حضوركِ ..وروعة تواجدكِ... هنا بين سطوري.. 

سعيدة لأنكِ جعلتي سطوري ضمن قائمة ردودكِ الرائعة... 

جُل شكري اقدمه بين يديكِ.. 
وأصدق دعائي يحتويكِ..... 

اسأل الله لنا ولكم القبول عن سادة ميامين..صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم أجمعين.. 

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى.. 


دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكِ يازنيب الكبرى يابنت أمير المؤمنين
> وعلى أمكِ وأبيكِ وعلى أخوتكِ الشهداء ..
> ساعد الله قلبك ياجامعة المحن والرزايا
> فكيف بكِ وقد رأيتي أخوتكِ وعشيرتكِ مرملين على رمضاء كربلاء
> تصهرهم حرارة الشمس
> وكيف بكِ وأنتِ مسبية على ظهر بعير 
> مكسورة القلب على ماحل بكِ وبعشيرتك
> ...



 


 السلام على قلب زينب الصبور ولسانها الشكور..


غاليتي همس الصمت...


حضوركِ يسعدني دوماً..فهو كالوسام أفخر به دوماً...


وكلماتكِ في حق أسطري كبيرة...


رفع الله شأنكِ..كما رفعتِ لي شأنا...

كل ذلك من طيب أصلكِ ... ومن مهجتكِ الحسينية المُتألمة على مُصاب سيدها..

صلوات الله وسلامه عليه..


فكل الشكر ينبعث لكِ من هنا ...


وأصدق الدعاء يتلوا بعضه ...


موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..



دمتي بعين المولى الجليل...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> *سلام على الحوراء زينب مابقي الدهر*
> *ومااشرقت شمس وطلع بدر*
> *السلام على عقيلة بني هاشم . السلام على بنت امير المؤمنين علي.*
> *الشام اصعب مامرت به السيدة زينب سلام الله عليها*
> *والامر من ذلك كله دخولها الى مجلس الطاغي يزيد لعنه الله*
> *كأني بها تقول:*
> *أني ويني ووين الدواوين اني مخدرة عباس وحسين*
> *يضربوني من ابجي وتهمل دمعة العين*
> *وتظل عبرتي بصدري تكسر*
> ...



 
السلام على أم المصائب زينب...ورحمة الله وبركاته..



غاليتي شذى الزهراء..


كم اشتاقت متصفحاتي لنور إطلالتكِ عزيزتي..

وافتقدت روعة حضورك....

اسأل الله لنا ولكم القبول..


بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين

فكل الشكر لهذا التواجد الذي أضاء جنبات صفحتي..


وصدق الدعاء ابثه لصاحبة هذا الحضور ..من هنا..


موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..



دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..


دمتي قريبة من نبض أحرفي... :rolleyes:

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 
> 
> يعطيك العافية 
> غاليتي ,, دمعه 
> كلمات رائعه 
> موفقه الى كل خير بحق الحسين علية السلام 
> 
> دمتي بخير ودام نزف قلمك



 

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد



وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...


غاليتي سويت...

رائعة في حضورك..


متميزة في إطلالتكِ ...

يستر الناظر لرؤية حروفكِ تتوسط أسطري..



رجائي لنا ولكم جميعاً القبول عند رب كريم..


كل الشكر غاليتي لهذا التواجد الحُسيني ..الرائع..

وأصدق دعائي لكِ بكل خير وتوفيق وقضاء الحوائج للدنيا والآخرة بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين...




موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى...


دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

وفدتم هنا مواسين لقلب عقيلة الطالبين...

ماسحين دمعة أيتام العترة الطاهرين .. صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم أجمعين...



وأنا على يقين بأن السادة الميامين لم ينسوكم من الشفاعة في الدنيا والآخرة..

بإذن الله تعالى..


وبحقهم عند الله جل وعلى..


دعواتي لكم جميعاً...


لهذه المُواساة لقلب زينب المُنفطر هذه الأيام...

ساعد الله قلبها الصبور...




موفقين ومقضية حوائجكم بحقها...


دمتم برعاية الإله...

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكِ سيدتي يازينب 
ساعدالله قلبك على تحمل مصائب كربلاء 
ومالاقيتيه سيدتي بعد كربلاء وهنا المصيبه سيدتي 
الشام وشماتة يزيد العين 
عظم  الله لك الاجر 
واحسن الله لك العزاء يامولاي ياصاحب الزمان 
دمـــــــــوووع حبيبتي 
كلمااات ولائيه وموغريبه عليك 
لقد قرأتها بصوتك غاااليتي 
كلماااتي قليله في حقك يااقلبي 
في ميزان اعمالك ان شاء الله 
ننتظر القادم ياكل الغلا
دمتِ برعاية المولى وحفظه

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
عظم الله لكم الأجر 
مأجورين ومثابين
السلام عليكِ يا عقيلة الطالبين ، السلام على ام المصالئب 
ساعد الله قلبش يا سيدتي ومولاتي فكل الرزايا رأتها عيناااك 
رزقنا الله واياكم زيارتها في الدنيا وشفاعتها في الاخره 
دعواااااتكم 
غاليتي دمعة على السطور اسمحي لي ع التقصيررر
 وربي يعطيك ألف عافيه 
وجميع حوائجش مقضية بحق محمد وآل محمد
دمتي بكل الاماني

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> السلام عليكِ سيدتي يازينب 
> 
> ساعدالله قلبك على تحمل مصائب كربلاء 
> ومالاقيتيه سيدتي بعد كربلاء وهنا المصيبه سيدتي 
> الشام وشماتة يزيد العين 
> عظم الله لك الاجر 
> واحسن الله لك العزاء يامولاي ياصاحب الزمان 
> دمـــــــــوووع حبيبتي 
> كلمااات ولائيه وموغريبه عليك 
> ...



 

حبيبتي فرح 

اسعد الله قلبكِ كما اسعدتي قلب مولاتكِ زينب صلوات الله وسلامه عليها .. 

وأسعدتي فؤادي بحضوركِ النيّر...وكلماتكِ الحُسينية المليئة بدموع الولاء.. 

لي كل الشرف بإن تحظى سطوري على إعجابكم  
اسأل الله لنا ولكم القبول عن رب عظيم... وسادة ميامين.. 




كل الشكر انثره بين يديكِ... لهذه الاطلالة العطرة.. 

وأصدق الدعاء أكللكِ به عزيزتي.. 

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى.. 


دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
> 
> عظم الله لكم الأجر 
> مأجورين ومثابين
> السلام عليكِ يا عقيلة الطالبين ، السلام على ام المصالئب 
> ساعد الله قلبش يا سيدتي ومولاتي فكل الرزايا رأتها عيناااك 
> رزقنا الله واياكم زيارتها في الدنيا وشفاعتها في الاخره 
> دعواااااتكم 
> غاليتي دمعة على السطور اسمحي لي ع التقصيررر
> ...



 



 اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد



وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..


غاليتي الطيبة عوامية صفوانية...


أهلاً بحضوركِ الطيب.. وبقلبكِ الطاهر المُحب لمحمد والمُنفجع لمصائبهم وأرزاءهم العظام..

فلاتقولي تقصير.. بل تواجدكِ عظيم إن شاء الله تعالى عن قلب عقيلة الطالبين .. صلوات الله وسلامه عليها ...ففي ضيافتها كنتِ... ولمواساتها أتيتِ..



كل الشكر غاليتي لهذا التواجد الرااائع..

وأصدق الدعاء اقدمه بين يديكِ.. بكل توفيق ونجاح وقضاء الحوائج للدنيا والآخرة ..


بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..


موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..



دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

السلام عليكِ يا سيدتي ومولاتي
يا أم المصائب
زينب ابنت أمير المؤمنين
لله صبركِ يا زينب كيف تحملتِ كل تلك الرزايا يا سيدتي
وكيف هو قلبكِ 
حين رئيتي أخوتكِ وأهلكِ مجزرين كالاضاحي على رمضاء كربلاء
آآآه لوجدكِ يا زينب
سيدتي هل داريتي اليتامى وتكفلتي بهم
هل أسكتي صرخاتهم
هل مسحتي دموعهم
ساعد الله قلبكِ على تحمل كل تلك المصائب
وكيف بكِ مسبية أنتِ والارامل والاطفال
وذلك العليل مقيدين بالحبال
من بلد إلى بلد
في ذلك الحر الشديد والعطش والجوع
وكيف بدخولكِ الشام
وأنتِ ترين شماتة الشامتين
لا هنأت لهم عين
وإدخالكِ على يزيد لعنة الله عليه هو وأعوانه
آه يا زينب
آه يا زينب
آه يا زينب
قلوبنا معكِ سيدتي
ودموعنا تواسيكِ
فعذراً على تقصيرنا
يا سيدتي عذراً
..
غاليتي : المبدعة دوماً / دمعه على السطور
كلمة إبداع قليلة في حقكِ 
إن كل الكلمات التي في الكون لا تفي ولا تُعطيكِ جزء من حقكِ
أشعر أن يدي مشلولة لا تعرف ماذا تكتب ولا ما تسطر
فهنيئاً لكِ ذلك القلم الولائي
وجزاكِ الله كل خير 
وأثابكِ وأنالكِ ما تتمنيه
ومأجورين جميعاً
دمتي ولائية غاليتي
في أمان الله
.


أمنيــــ مجروحه ــــــات
كانت هنا

----------


## ورد الياسمين

السلام عليكِ سيدتي يا زينب

لله صبركِ
تحملتِ ما تعرضتِ له من احداث الدهر

والمحن التي لاقيتها من هجوم أعداء الله على رحلك ،
وما فعلوه من سلب وسبي ونهب وإهانة وضرب لكرائم النبوة وودائع الرسالة ،

سلام على من تكفلت حال

النساء والاطفال في ذلة الاسر ، وسارت معهم من بلد إلى بلد ومن منزل إلى منزل ومن مجلس إلى مجلس ،

سلام على من لاقت من الرزايا ما يعجز عنها البيان ويكل اللسان ، 

السلام على الصابرة المحتسبة والمفوضة أمرها إلى الله ، 
القائمة بوظائف شاقة من مداراة العيال ومراقبة الصغار واليتامى من أولاد إخوتها وأهل
بيتها ، 

السلام على الرابطة الجأش بإيمانها الثابت وعقيدتها الراسخة ، حتى أنها كانت تسلي إمام زمانها زين العابدين ( ع ) ،

السلام على

من قل نظيرها اذ كم لها من موقف يوم الطف ، وما بعده وفي الكوفة وفي مجلس ابن زياد وفي الشام ومجلس يزيد

لم ترهب من الموت ، 


السلام على من 
كانت صدى صوت الحسين الذي اطلقه "هيهات منا الذلة " و " لااعطيكم بيدي اعطاء الذليل ولا اقر اقرار العبيد"


السلام على مَن ناصرت الحسين في جهاده ، ولم تضعف عزيمتها بعد استشهاده ، سلامٌ على من تضافرت عليها المصائب والكروب ، وذاقت من النوائب ما تذوب منها القلوب ، سلام على من شاطرت أمَّها الزهراء ، في ضروب المِحَن والأرزاء ، ودارت عليها رحى الكوارث والبلاء ، يوم كربلاء


وصلى اللهم على محمد وال محمد
وجعل ذكرنا لها شفاء للمرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات

غاليتي دمعة على السطور

مثابة ومأجورة لما قدمتِ ،، وفي ميزان أعمالك مدخرة

بوركت أناملك الطاهرة ،، وروحك التي تنبثق منها اشراقتك الولائية

حقيق لا اوفيك حقكِ

دمتِ ودامت نبضاتك الولائية المشرقة بحب آل البيت

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> السلام عليكِ يا سيدتي ومولاتي
> 
> يا أم المصائب
> زينب ابنت أمير المؤمنين
> لله صبركِ يا زينب كيف تحملتِ كل تلك الرزايا يا سيدتي
> وكيف هو قلبكِ 
> حين رئيتي أخوتكِ وأهلكِ مجزرين كالاضاحي على رمضاء كربلاء
> آآآه لوجدكِ يا زينب
> سيدتي هل داريتي اليتامى وتكفلتي بهم
> ...




 اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ،،،


غاليتي أمنيات مجروحة،،


أنا على يقين بأن السيدة صلوات الله وسلامه عليها رأت مواساتكِ لقلبها ،،


اتمنى أن تكون قد قبلتها منكِ بأحسن القبول ،،،

غاليتي ،،،


أنا من كلماتها في حقكِ صغيرة ولم ولن تفيكِ حقكِ عزيزتي ،،،

أسعدني حضوركِ المشرق ،،،

فكل شكري اقدمه بين يديكِ،،، وأصدق دعائي ابثه لقلبكِ الطاهر ،،


موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى


دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> السلام عليكِ سيدتي يا زينب
> 
> لله صبركِ
> تحملتِ ما تعرضتِ له من احداث الدهر 
> والمحن التي لاقيتها من هجوم أعداء الله على رحلك ،
> وما فعلوه من سلب وسبي ونهب وإهانة وضرب لكرائم النبوة وودائع الرسالة ، 
> سلام على من تكفلت حال 
> النساء والاطفال في ذلة الاسر ، وسارت معهم من بلد إلى بلد ومن منزل إلى منزل ومن مجلس إلى مجلس ، 
> سلام على من لاقت من الرزايا ما يعجز عنها البيان ويكل اللسان ،  
> ...



 



 أهلاً بصاحبة الحضور الحُسيني ،،

فلتحتضن سيدتي زينب صلوات الله وسلامه عليها مواساتكِ تلك ،،


ولتقبلها منكِ بأحسن القبول ،،،وليقبلها رب العُلى ،،


غاليتي ،،،


كل شكري لجمال حضوركِ ولروعة إضافاتكِ ،،،



وجُل دعائي أمده لروحكِ الطاهرة مداً ،، بكل توفيق وقضاء الحوائج للدنيا والآخرة بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين ،،

واسأل الله لنا ولكم القبول ،،


موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى 


دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------

